# Who has a Kandle light? Book lite issue: 2-18 UPDATE



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the booklite shown in my avatar.  It is beautifully color-coordinated w/ Kate's ensemble, but that's about ALL I can say about it.  It is NOT BRIGHT!!!

Is there a booklight out there that actually allows you to read in the dark/substandard lighting?  B/c this one doesn't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Mighty Bright is one used by many here (including me occasionally). It is a clip on and has two levels of light, and comes in many colors, although the green is a bit brighter than your current one. There is also a pink.

The lightwedge, which lays on top of the Kindle, comes in many colors, too, more pastels than the Mighty Bright. I also use that one, but some don't find it bright enough.
















book lite mighty bright









book lite lightwedge

The links above take you to search pages that feature the lights shown and others.

Betsy


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the green Mighty Bright that Betsy posted, and I love it. The two LCD lights are very bright (you can even set it to just one light) and the light is very focused. I've set my Kindle down with the light on and walked away and was amazed at how isolated the light was compared to a dark room.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i have a purple mighty bright and its the best !!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Alrighty! Thanks much -- just ordered the green Mighty Bright! I appreciate it!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm re-Kindling ( ) this thread b/c the Might Bright lite was mighty bad.  I lasted through about 2 sessions of constantly adjusting it and tossed it.  Then I suffered for a few months.

Came back and saw the Octavo light thread -- but apparently that won't fit on a the K1.  What about the Kandle?  Anyone know if it will work on the K1?

Or that telescoping light?

I'm a little peeved about this booklite issue. I've now had 2 and both have sucked.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope you didn't literally toss it. Someone here would be happy to buy it off you.

You might want to have a look at the Octovo, though it is not yet available, or the Verilux.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Kandle and use it on my K1.  Since there is not as much plastic at the top of the K1 as the K2 and DX you just have to be a little careful when you clip it on.  But it does illuminate the entire screen and I find it very readable even when it's the only light on.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Andra!  I might try the Kandle, then.  Can it be clipped to the cover instead?

pidgeon, the Octavo apparently doesn't fit on the K1.  And yes, I tossed the sucker out.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Isn't there some issue w/ the Kandle batteries?  It takes some hard-to-find kind?  Is it rechargeable?


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I love using the Kandle on my K2. The two LED lights are very bright, but the best part (for me, at least) is that the Kandle is firmly secured in place and the light doesn't need constant adjusting. It illuminates all four corners of my Kindle. I clip the Kandle directly to my Kindle and use it with my lovely Oberon cover.

I, too, was worried about the batteries. The Kandle takes two CR 2032 batteries. Mine arrived with two batteries installed, and two extra. The good thing about these little round, flat batteries is that they do not add much to the weight of the Kandle. And they can be purchase in a 5-pack on Amazon for $2.99. Not bad. (Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Maxell-CR2032-Micro-Lithium-Cells/dp/B000X107GI/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I14CTGZW7SEG75&tag=kbpst-20&colid=YO9YSN47GIGR )

Judith


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Another vote for the Mighty Bright. I have it in black. I like that I can adjust it. It's really bright, and I like that I can use it on either of the two brightness settings. I have the Vera Bradley mini-laptop bag, and like that the neck of the light bends around to fit in that bag perfectly with my K2.

DH claims its bright enough for household repairs (we're forever looking for flashlights with a working battery  ) and he'll be able to clip that onto something when working under a dark sing, or hanging a new light fixture.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

My vote is for the Kandle.  I like it better than my two Mighty Brights because there's no chance for a hot spot and it doesn't turn on in my purse.  I like it better than my Verilux because it's a lot smaller and lighter.

As far as batteries, if you go to the link lulucello provided, there's another seller selling the same batteries for $1.80 (with free shipping also).


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Warning! Scratch the *Verilux *light off your list! I was thrilled with mine for about thirty seconds. Then it started flickering and the high beam light died completely! I sent it back pronto! Seems another Kindle reader had the same experience.

I ordered the *Kandle* in black. It offer sufficient bright light all the way to the bottom of the Kindle. The 3v CR2032 batteries seem to be an issue for some readers here on the Kindleboards.

I also have the *Mighty Bright Telescoping light*. This light works great! The light is super bright and the telescoping arm stays put and out of the way. That being said, it takes 3 AAA batteries, thus adding substantial weight to the Kindle.

I just received the lightweight book light contender: *Mighty Bright Ultrathin*. It is super compact, but throws sufficient light to illuminate the entire page. It needs to attach to a cover. It also takes the button batteries.

I have been using the Mighty Bright as my light for home use, but I may employ the Kandle for home duty and relegate the Mighty Bright to my Schwinn Air Dyne for a reading light. The Ultrathin would then become my travel light.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK -- I guess I'll try the Kandle.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the Mighty Brite and now own the Kandle. I have issues adjusting the MB to prevent glare and completely illuminate the screen. I love the Kandle so far. It attaches securely, has no glare, and offers good screen illumination.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have the Kandle and I am thinking about switching


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a mighty bright and lightwedge and a kandle....
KANDLE IS MY FAVORITE.  no comparison....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I still love my Kandle. It came with batteries installed, and an extra set. It works really well in a dark room, at least for me...


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I just received the lightweight book light contender: *Mighty Bright Ultrathin*. It is super compact, but throws sufficient light to illuminate the entire page. It needs to attach to a cover. It also takes the button batteries.


I have the ultrathin and it slides right between my case and Kindle so I don't actually have to attach it to the case. I use the M-Edge Platform case.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Thanks, Andra! I might try the Kandle, then. Can it be clipped to the cover instead?


Sorry, I've been out of town with limited connectivity. I clipped it to my Oberon instead of the Kindle, but it puts the light in a weird position. I think it's better clipped to the Kindle instead.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Sticking with the Original Mighty Bright. I also have the Kandle, the Verilux and just received the Mighty Bright Telescoping Light. For me, the Kandle is not bright enough and illuminates the bottom of the screen poorly. The Verilux is more bulky but provides bright, even illunination for the entire screen. I really dislike the telecoping light...it's very bright but does not enough flexibility to work well with my Kindle in the Oberon cover. I'm probably gone to sell the Kandle and the Mighty Bright Telescoping Light and keep the Verilux and the Original Mighty Bright.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cammie said:


> Sticking with the Original Mighty Bright. I also have the Kandle, the Verilux and just received the Mighty Bright Telescoping Light. For me, the Kandle is not bright enough and illuminates the bottom of the screen poorly. The Verilux is more bulky but provides bright, even illunination for the entire screen. I really dislike the telecoping light...it's very bright but does not enough flexibility to work well with my Kindle in the Oberon cover. I'm probably gone to sell the Kandle and the Mighty Bright Telescoping Light and keep the Verilux and the Original Mighty Bright.


I am sorry to hear you didn't like the MB telescoping light. I found it to be perfectly adjustable clipped to my Oberon cover! I love the fact that you can pull the arm out as far as you need, then adjust the head for perfect page illumination. That wasn't an issue for me. My issue is the weight. The three required AAA batteries add some weight to the light. I use this light for everyday reading at home. I also have a Kandle and a MB ultrathin. I will probably travel with the Kandle. The ultrathin only has one LED so it's not an optimum choice for dim lighting.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I am sorry to hear you didn't like the MB telescoping light. I found it to be perfectly adjustable clipped to my Oberon cover! I love the fact that you can pull the arm out as far as you need, then adjust the head for perfect page illumination. That wasn't an issue for me. My issue is the weight. The three required AAA batteries add some weight to the light. I use this light for everyday reading at home. I also have a Kandle and a MB ultrathin. I will probably travel with the Kandle. The ultrathin only has one LED so it's not an optimum choice for dim lighting.


I love the ultrathin! LOL Just shows'how different we all are. For me, the ultrathin offers no glare, lights the whole screen and doesn't need to be adjusted. I don't like the clip, preferring something in plastic (which I admit would probably break over time) or covering the metal (which I will probably attach a couple of pieces of leather or suede where it touches the case...)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the mighty bright flex 2 and attach it to the cover. When I had a K1, it wouldn't stay on the K1, so I bought a cover (and then another and another and . . .). From what the OP here says, it sounds as if she used it without a cover to attach it too. I don't know of a light that clips onto the K1 without sliding off of it.

Since I started using the light on the cover, I've been very pleased with how the light works. I use it on my K2 and KDX (clipped to covers). It works well on the bare K2, but I prefer to read with the cover on.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I use the mighty bright flex 2 and attach it to the cover. When I had a K1, it wouldn't stay on the K1, so I bought a cover (and then another and another and . . .). From what the OP here says, it sounds as if she used it without a cover to attach it too. I don't know of a light that clips onto the K1 without sliding off of it.


No--I use a cover and clipped it to the cover. I have a bobarra cover (see pic in my avatar), which is pretty substantial. It wasn't where it clips on that moved -- more the neck part. If I moved the book at all the light head sagged.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

i just received my Kandle last week.  I have used it a few times with my K2.  I have clipped it on my Oberon 9when reading with my cover on) and directly on my K2 (when reading without the cover).

The Kandle lights up my entire K2 with no problem.  The Kandle is light weight and compact.  i love it.  It came with two extra batteries and I have found replacement batteries on Amazon for an inexpensive price (5 for  2.99).

IMO, you can't go wrong with the Kandle....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I finally broke down and ordered a Kandle... unfortunately the free "super-saver" shipping is testing my patience... it's been a week and it just shipped yesterday. Although, it hasn't moved since 24 hrs ago when it says it "arrived at a partner facility in Phoenix"... sigh.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

That sucks!  I got mine 3 days after ordering...with the free shipping


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got mine today, it took 2 days. 
Brenda


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the Mighty Brite Telescoping book light, and it works great.  I had the Mighty Brite Flexi 2, but it was always coming on, and when I go to use it to read with, it would be dead.  So I returned it for the telescoping model, which has a switch instead of a push button.  The only thing I don't like about model from Mighty Brite is the weight, but other than that it does what is claims.  When the Octovo Kindle Light comes out, I will be ordering one of those, but I will still keep the telescoping Mighty Brite book light.

Gene


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a Mighty Bright, which is okay. But I don't like the weight and I don't like having to readjust the neck. I also don't like the way it fits on my K2. It does give good light on the low setting, but the light is concentrated in one spot unless you adjust the neck just right. I've been looking at the Kandle. What I really wish is that there was a place you could touch and try out the lights. I realize next the price of the Kindle and covers the lights are relatively inexpensive. But when you drop $20-$30 bucks two or three times in a row for something you ultimately aren't thrilled with, it adds up. Geez, I sound whiny, don't I!    I'm still using my Mighty Bright and, hey, it's better than no light.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

I bought the Might Brite travel lite as it is smaller and lighter than the regular 2 light mighty brite. My husband jokes about how bright it is and i have no problem reading by it. Plus i like the lightweight design of it.
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-Black-TravelFlex-Light/dp/1935009362/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1267284075&sr=8-21


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

robjond said:


> i just received my Kandle last week. I have used it a few times with my K2. I have clipped it on my Oberon 9when reading with my cover on) and directly on my K2 (when reading without the cover).
> 
> The Kandle lights up my entire K2 with no problem. The Kandle is light weight and compact. i love it. It came with two extra batteries and I have found replacement batteries on Amazon for an inexpensive price (5 for 2.99).
> 
> IMO, you can't go wrong with the Kandle....


robjond,

I've been seriously considering the Kandle but was wondering about using it with my Oberon cover on. When you say you clip it to the Oberon, do you clip it to the front cover while folded back or to the back cover just behind the Kindle?

If it's the latter, does it create too much tension by pushing the Kindle forward too much? (I have the corner design Oberon and I'm afraid of stretching out the leather corners with too much tension on them.)

If it's on the front cover folded back, does it still light the whole screen adequately. I'm afraid it might be back to far from the Kindle screen surface to be effective. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated. I've come close to clicking "buy" several times but these doubts have stopped me. Pictures would be great if you have the time!

Thanks.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have been thinking about changing lights lately


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the Kandle, the Mighty Bright, the Verilux and the e-luminator 2 light; my favorite by far is the *e-luminator 2*, but I only use that when I'm using an m-edge cover; with the Oberon cover, so far I like *Mighty Bright* best, but I find when I travel, I have to remove the batteries, as it's frequently turned itself on and run down the batteries.

I wasn't very happy with the *Kandle*, it wasn't very bright; someone suggested I change the batteries and I did that today, and it seems to be brighter, so I think I'll be happier with it; I want to like it: it's just so lightweight and portable; and the batteries that I took out of it have enough charge left to run my pedometer.

I haven't used the *Verilux* yet, but I sure have read about a lot of problems with it on these boards, unfortunately not till after I bought it; a few things I do like about it are that it comes with a nice travel pouch, you can re-charge it if you use rechargeable batteries, it's really bright and lights the entire surface well; it is pretty heavy though.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

DD said:


> robjond,
> 
> I've been seriously considering the Kandle but was wondering about using it with my Oberon cover on. When you say you clip it to the Oberon, do you clip it to the front cover while folded back or to the back cover just behind the Kindle?
> 
> ...


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I smell an accessory expert 



ayuryogini said:


> I have the Kandle, the Mighty Bright, the Verilux and the e-luminator 2 light; my favorite by far is the *e-luminator 2*, but I only use that when I 'm using an m-edge cover; with the Oberon cover, so far I like *Mighty Bright* best, but I find when I travel, I have to remove the batteries, as it's frequently turned itself on and run down the batteries.
> 
> I wasn't very happy with the *Kandle*, it wasn't very bright; someone suggested I change the batteries and I did that today, and it seems to be brighter, so I think I'll be happier with it; I want to like it: it's just so lightweight and portable; and the batteries that I took out of it have enough charge left to run my pedometer.
> 
> I haven't used the *Verilux* yet, but I sure have read about a lot of problems with it on these boards, unfortunately not till after I bought it; a few things I do like about it are that it comes with a nice travel pouch, you can re-charge it if you use rechargeable batteries, it's really bright and lights the entire surface well; it is pretty heavy though.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ugh, I've been following this thread and was just about to buy a white Kandle, but the price has gone up to $30 now.   Not a ton more than $25, I know, but I sure wish I had just ordered it yesterday like I was going to. The black is still $25, but I want white. Ah well. Live and learn, right?


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have had my Kandle for about a month, and so far, really like it. I had the eLuminator 2, but since switching to an Oberon case, it's not usable, so I sold it to someone with an M-Edge case. Kandle lights up great for me!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Casse said:


> I'm not the OP but I have an Oberon and a K2. I have the corner design Oberon and I clip it to the back cover right behind the Kindle. I used it for hours on international flights with no issues. It lights up the entire screen nicely IMO.


Thanks, Casse. I have a Mighty Bright xtra flex 2 which I use at home and I like it but I'm considering the Kandle for travel because it looks so compact.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

aislinnteresa said:


> Ugh, I've been following this thread and was just about to buy a white Kandle, but the price has gone up to $30 now.  Not a ton more than $25, I know, but I sure wish I had just ordered it yesterday like I was going to. The black is still $25, but I want white. Ah well. Live and learn, right?


Uh-oh. I have the black one in my cart. Thanks for posting this. I think I'll go and finalize the order now. I like the idea of a black light. My skin is the solid state black matte finish and I think it will look good.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I got the black too, since my Oberon Bold Celtic is in black as well...


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I LOVE my Kandle. I bought the batteries on Amazon, and they were very inexpensive. I purchased 25 of them for $5.84 delivered.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got my kandle today and it's perfect for me! Very lightweight and even brighter than the mighty bright I had been using. I love that I don't have to keep adjusting it. 

Melissa


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

The white Kandle is back down to $25.00 right now. I just bought one. Just FYI.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally got my (black) Kandle today... placed my order on 2/20... so I wouldn't recommend the supersaver free shipping if you are impatient! =)

Love the Kandle on first impression though... will put it through its paces tonight at work.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Got my Kandle a couple of hours ago. So far I like it _*much*_ better than Might Bright. It's way lighter and the light is evenly cast over the page. It goes all the way to the bottom of the page of my K2. The only drawback I can see is that it's not easy to use with Oberon cover on, unless you clip it to the Oberon. But easier than the Mighty Bright with the Oberon cover.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

collett said:


> Got my Kandle a couple of hours ago. So far I like it _*much*_ better than Might Bright. It's way lighter and the light is evenly cast over the page. It goes all the way to the bottom of the page of my K2. The only drawback I can see is that it's not easy to use with Oberon cover on, unless you clip it to the Oberon. But easier than the Mighty Bright with the Oberon cover.


I have luck with the *Mighty Bright Telescoping light* clipping on the Oberon cover. With a telescoping arm and adjustable head, the light is always perfect! I can adjust for perfect illumination and NO glare!

The *Kandle* is great for travel, but I don't use it for everyday reading. I am afraid it will wear the color off my skin. If I attach it to the Oberon, it sits too far back to evenly illuminate the bottom of the page.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Used my new Kandle for less than an hour before it just went kaput and stopped working altogether. I was opening the light when it stopped working. I tried moving the swing arm up and down a few times and it would flicker on for a split-second when I got to one particular spot in the swing, but now it won't even do that. 

First it was the Mighty Bright Ultra-thin that didn't work properly, now the Kandle... guess I wasn't meant to read in the dark. =(


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

911jason said:


> Used my new Kandle for less than an hour before it just went kaput and stopped working altogether. I was opening the light when it stopped working. I tried moving the swing arm up and down a few times and it would flicker on for a split-second when I got to one particular spot in the swing, but now it won't even do that.
> 
> First it was the Mighty Bright Ultra-thin that didn't work properly, now the Kandle... guess I wasn't meant to read in the dark. =(


That is beyond annoying!! I hope you packed it up for return! I have the Kandle packed for travel. It looks like I better pack a back up light!

My Verilux stopped working during the first use. I have had the most success with the Mighty Bright Telescoping light. Perhaps you could locate one of those.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

My Kandle did that, and I just replaced the batteries and still working fine.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

911jason said:


> Used my new Kandle for less than an hour before it just went kaput and stopped working altogether. I was opening the light when it stopped working. I tried moving the swing arm up and down a few times and it would flicker on for a split-second when I got to one particular spot in the swing, but now it won't even do that.
> 
> First it was the Mighty Bright Ultra-thin that didn't work properly, now the Kandle... guess I wasn't meant to read in the dark. =(


Mine's doing fine so far. But I've only used it for about 20 minutes. Hoping it works b/c I really like it a lot better than my Mighty Bright.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Jason,
I found Customer Service at Ozeri, the seller for Kandle, to be fabulous. Try contacting Scott Kim [[email protected]] and request a replacement. I found he went out to the way to handle my concerns.
Judith


----------



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

totally agree about the excellent customer service.  I bought my Kandle when one had to pay for shipping,  I would have preferred the black to the white, AND I don't think much of the Kandle for use with the DX, but Scott gave me such great customer service, that I'm not ever going to complain about said Kandle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I got my Kandle yesterday and Im sorry to say I'm returning it.  I was very disappointed in the quality of the plastic and it did not light the whole K2 screen adequately enough for me.  There was too much difference between the lighting on the top and the bottom and it was just too dim for me on the bottom. I suspected this might be the case but just had to give it a try because I liked the size and portability of it.  I guess I'm spoiled by my Mighty Bright Ultra Flex 2 which is very bright and lights the whole screen.  Oh, well, to each his own.  Luckily, CS is giving me no problem returning it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

lulucello said:


> Jason,
> I found Customer Service at Ozeri, the seller for Kandle, to be fabulous. Try contacting Scott Kim [[email protected]] and request a replacement. I found he went out to the way to handle my concerns.
> Judith


Thanks Judith, I just e-mailed Scott...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! Less than an hour after e-mailing Scott, he replied that they will ship a replacement tomorrow! What an impressive response!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

That's great news, Jason.  I know that Scott went out of his way to insure that my "burro" could pick up my Kandle in San Diego before his return trip to Mexico.  What a nice guy!
Judith in Mexico


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

911jason said:


> Wow! Less than an hour after e-mailing Scott, he replied that they will ship a replacement tomorrow! What an impressive response!


Wow, that is great customer service. Are they asking you to return the defective one?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

He didn't yet, I'm assuming that I'll have to though... I have no use for it and it's too light to use as a paperweight!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

911jason said:


> Wow! Less than an hour after e-mailing Scott, he replied that they will ship a replacement tomorrow! What an impressive response!


Wow, looks like this saga will have a happy ending!! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Borders has the Mighty Bright telescoping book light.

With the exception of the weight when I hold it close, it is the perfect light.  It is very durable and offers plenty of illumination, and most people are not going to have a problem with the weight because they don't have to hold the Kindle with the light up close in the air like I do.  So I highly recommend this light to anyone with normal vision.

Gene


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

The batteries that the Kandle uses are very common, so I wouldn't worry about not being able to get them.

Gene


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Borders has the Mighty Bright telescoping book light.
> 
> With the exception of the weight when I hold it close, it is the perfect light. It is very durable and offers plenty of illumination, and most people are not going to have a problem with the weight because they don't have to hold the Kindle with the light up close in the air like I do. So I highly recommend this light to anyone with normal vision.
> 
> Gene


This is the light I use the most. It does the best job! I lean mine against the peeramid pillow, so the weight isn't an issue.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

In reply to DD:

Sorry i didn't get back to you sooner!!!  I just found your question.

When using with my Oberon, I fasten the Kandle to the back of the cover (not the front part that is folded back).  I didn't think about stretching the corners!  After your comment I looked at any possible stretching.  I didn't see any tension that would indicate stretching.

I apologize again for not getting back sooner.  I still believe that the Kandle is the right light for me.

Take care


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

better late than never


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Kandle is awesome


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered one for my boss as a birthday present. She loves it. I should have ordered 2 at the time, but wanted to see it before buying myself one. I just ordered one for myself. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I decided to take a chance and bought the Kandle as well.  I just ordered it today and will let you know how it works in my new Kindle2.

Martie


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

robjond said:


> In reply to DD:
> 
> Sorry i didn't get back to you sooner!!! I just found your question.
> 
> ...


No problem, robjond. See my post several posts up. I did go ahead and buy a Kandle but returned it right away. It just didn't light the screen evenly or brightly enough for me. My eyes are bad and I need bright light. I'm so happy that you are enjoying yours though.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I really like mine.  Went through 2 others that I didn't like before I found the Kandle. It works great and isn't alway moving around and annoying me.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I really like my Kandle.  It's nice that it's so lightweight and compact, and it provides ample reading light (for me).


----------

